# Large (16oz.) J.F.Hartz Poison



## passthebottle (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone
     Besides obviously being Canadian, does anybody know anything about this rather large (8 inches tall) poison. As you can see it's embossed  with "hearts" on three sides with the back side being plain. Besides the lip chips it's in good condition. Thanks in advance ..PTB.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 29, 2009)

I think that's "Love Potion #9" !![]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cool bottle.


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

That is a great bottle. Quite scarce and very desirable. Even with the lip chips, it's a keeper.  ~Jim


----------



## glass man (Jan 30, 2009)

NOT BIG ON POISONS ,BUT THAT IS NICE!~


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 31, 2009)

Getting a good picture of the embossing is more difficult than I anticipated, must be the cobalt color.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2009)

It's a great poison bottle for feb.
 I love it! []


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks  everybody, come to think of it my pooch has a Hartz flea collar on right now.[]


----------



## gniog67 (Apr 25, 2010)

The J.F. Hartz Co., Ltd. was established in Toronto in the late 1890s and stayed in business for several decades. It was a medical supply company and had three basic sizes of these kinds of bottles: 4 oz, 8 oz, 16 oz. Colours include cobalt, amber, and clear. All variants of these bottles have the large, central heart embossing, but only the cobalt ones seem to come with the "jacket" of smaller hearts. The company has no connection to the Hartz petcare products company.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 25, 2010)

It's a KS-15. The book says it's very rare, but I have seen these pop up now and then and the book is not always right.  I know my wife would love to have one.  I can't say how much it's worth as I can't recall how much the others went for and the book is way off on the price..  I know I haven't seen one lately.  untill I look of course...this guy is WAY out of line..

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-COBALT-HARTZ-TORONTO-CANADA-POISON-BOTTLE-KS-15-/280496362988

 Here is a set of 3 from the Canadian Bottle Collectors club (down near the bottom) Actually, has many different issues from Hartz.

http://www.canadianbottlecollectors.com/glen_phillips_collection/main.htm


----------



## Bixel (Apr 25, 2010)

That guy is ALWAYS way too high with his prices. The Hartz bottle covered with hearts is a sweet one. Only ever found pieces of them. I would love to get that bottle if anyone ever sees one for sale at a reasonable price!


----------

